# Looking for low-sodium beef jerky recipe. Anyone?



## Big G (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm looking for low-sodium beef jerky recipe. Does such a thing exist? 

If not, do I really need to worry about sodium as much as I do? I've been monitoring my intake because, since starting this bodybuider(type) diet/program, I've eaten more than I ever have in my life and I noticed that I'm eating way more that the RDA of sodium. I switched to low sodium canned veggies (plus I eat fresh veggies as much as possible). 

My wife bought me three sticks of jerky as a high-protein gift today, but each one has 64% of the RDA of sodium in it. I was about ready to feed 'em to the dogs, but I thought I'd ask for advice on here first. 

FYI... We do have a dehydrator, but I've never used it for jerky (not yet, anyway).

Any thoughts?


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 16, 2007)

Best I could find

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_23431,00.html?rsrc=search


----------



## Big G (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah. That's about all I came up with too. Unfortunately, with 1/4 cup soy sauce (i.e. mad loads of sodium) and 3 tablespoons brown sugar (i.e. mad loads of simple carbs) I can only conclude that, while loaded with protein, jerky is just terrible stuff, not fitting into a bulk or a cut.

Anyone disagree?


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

I use it as a back up when all else fails.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2007)

Use Teryaki sauce instead of Soy. It still has a lot of sodium, but I believe it's WAY less than Soy Sauce.

I don't worry about the sodium of things too much, but I just can't stand the taste of things when they put high ammounts of sodium in it.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2007)

Big G said:


> Yeah. That's about all I came up with too. Unfortunately, with 1/4 cup soy sauce (i.e. mad loads of sodium) and 3 tablespoons brown sugar (i.e. mad loads of simple carbs) I can only conclude that, while loaded with protein, jerky is just terrible stuff, not fitting into a bulk or a cut.
> 
> Anyone disagree?



I don't disagree at all, but surley you could make some that is somewhat decent. The stuff they sell in the store is garbage, in my opinion.


----------



## Big G (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll see if I can find some light soy sauce & some low-sodium teriyaki and see what I can make. If anything delicious turns up I'll let you know.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 18, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Best I could find
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_23431,00.html?rsrc=search



Damn man. That is a whole lot of ingredients for home made beef jerky. If your going to go through all that, just buy it at the store if your in a rut IMO.


----------



## Big G (Feb 18, 2007)

Bah! Humbug! Making it yourself makes it taste better. It's not that big of a deal to mix a few things up and spend a little time on something good to eat. I found low sodium soy and teriyaki sauces last night. I'm gonna mess about with it later today. Tonight I'll be chowing down on on a big bowl of the best jerky in town which only cost 50¢ to make. And you'll be blowing another $3 on another liquid-food myoplex!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice, enjoy your [home made] jerky.


----------



## booyaa (May 10, 2007)

I don't mean to be a necro....but low sodium beef jerky is commercially available check

lowsodium.jerkydirect.com - Your Online Wholesale Jerky Portal

or 
Low Sodium Beef Jerky


----------

